# How would I know if this is a food allergy?



## maplegrovecindy (May 28, 2011)

I'd loveto hear from anyone who has had any experience with these health issues. My Princess Leia is 9 months old and has been eating Life's Abundance food since weaning at the breeder's. She did great for the first ~7.5 months of her life. Recently she's had vomiting and constipation issues. The constipation has resolved by adding 1 teaspoon of canned pumpkin to her diet (2x daily). She continues with occasional vomiting episodes and they tend to be every 2-3 weeks with vomiting occuring 2-3 times over a 5-6 hour period. So, by the time she's tossed her food, stomach acid, etc., there are tiny spots of blood in what's coming up. I've been to the vet x 3 for this...with blockages and other severe abnormalities being ruled out by x-ray. At 8.2 pounds, I always worry about dehydration with the vomiting. Last episode of vomiting x 3 was last night. I spoke with a vet (not my regular) this morning who said to keep her on a bland diet (white rice and chicken baby food) and give her Pepcid for 3 days. She's acting her spunky self now and is scarfing the bland diet. We are being SO careful not to give her anything that might upset her GI tract. We've entirely cut out Flossies and Bully Sticks (which she ADORES) as well as any extraneous treats. She is a voracious chewer and she does have access to himalayan chews. Anyone had problems with those? 

Have any of you had similar experiences with your dog/s? If your dog has a food allergy, when/how did you find out? If she has been thriving on Life's Abundance (I have no particular affinity/loyalty to this food; in fact, the breeder gets kick backs from the company) why is she having problems now?

Thanks!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My Havanese have not had stomach issues, however my Shih Tzu and Lhasa had many stomach issues, one of the problems was because of their short noises they need to not go with out any food in their stomachs for long periods, so in the morning they need a treat or a small meal or they would vomit bile, bile is bright yellow and if not cleaned up soon causes stains. My Tzu had a sensitive stomach and when ever taking meds needed pepcid or he would become ill. Do not worry about using pepcid many Vets prescribe it for small dogs with sensitive stomachs. There is now a test for food allergys, food allergys are rare, although on the forum there may seem to be quite a few dogs with food allergys, this could be accounted by the fact that may people seek out the forum when their dogs have a problem.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

[email protected] Yeah like Robbie mentioned, this can be a difficult thing to diagnose. This is Sabine's email address. A number of people here have used her for diet issues and consultations. A letter to her might be a start . She is a very honest, educated pet nutritionist and works a lot with allergies. Very inexpensive. I would give her a letter and see what she thinks. She will tell you whether you should treat it as an allergy.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella is 4 years old and Dani is 10. Both of them would throw up after eating a few times a week and they would have stool issues. I changed food, adding this or that and even got a bowl that keeps them from gulping their food. They ate kibbles and I would even moisten the kibbles.

Everything changed when I switched to canned. They've been on canned RX (Bella) and Dani is on Wellness, canned, SIMPLE/salmon. Bella has struvite crystals and this RX food has helped her. It comes in kibble but I use the canned. Neither dog throws up any longer and there are no stool issues. Now they love to eat and dance around until I put the food on the floor (no small thing for a 10 year old!). 

Canned isn't cheap, especially the quality canned, but vet bills cost even more. And they are happy and healthy. No digestive issues any longer. It might be something to try.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

my hav had horrible 'pustules' (pus filled sores, crusted over) all over her ears, head and neck I took her to the vet and after doing scrappings to make sure she didn't have mange or parasites they drew blood and tested for allergies of all kinds. Results came back a week later and turns out she IS allergic to a LOT of foods, chicken, turkey, duck, carrots, apples, oatmeal, soy, berries, potatoes, etc, etc ... I decided to home cook for her as opposed to buying a 'high quality' kibble or even canned, because honestly, even the high quality ones are really, really hard to find one she can have and in the long run it is WAY cheaper to home cook for her. I had a consult with Sabine and Tillie is on a simple diet that I make every week along with the vitamins and supplements Sabine put her on to make sure her diet is complete. It isn't for everyone, BUT it is for us! Tillie is healthier and I feel so good knowing I am doing what is best for her!
If you really think it is a food allergy try to get her tested. otherwise it can be a long, frustrating process full of unknowns trying to figure out WHAT they are allergic to! in the meantime I highly recomend checking out Sabine's website!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

nancyf said:


> Bella is 4 years old and Dani is 10. Both of them would throw up after eating a few times a week and they would have stool issues. I changed food, adding this or that and even got a bowl that keeps them from gulping their food. They ate kibbles and I would even moisten the kibbles.
> 
> Everything changed when I switched to canned. They've been on canned RX (Bella) and Dani is on Wellness, canned, SIMPLE/salmon. Bella has struvite crystals and this RX food has helped her. It comes in kibble but I use the canned. Neither dog throws up any longer and there are no stool issues. Now they love to eat and dance around until I put the food on the floor (no small thing for a 10 year old!).
> 
> Canned isn't cheap, especially the quality canned, but vet bills cost even more. And they are happy and healthy. No digestive issues any longer. It might be something to try.


Right on Nancy :whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Tammy :whoo:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> my hav had horrible 'pustules' (pus filled sores, crusted over) all over her ears, head and neck I took her to the vet and after doing scrappings to make sure she didn't have mange or parasites they drew blood and tested for allergies of all kinds. Results came back a week later and turns out she IS allergic to a LOT of foods, chicken, turkey, duck, carrots, apples, oatmeal, soy, berries, potatoes, etc, etc ... I decided to home cook for her as opposed to buying a 'high quality' kibble or even canned, because honestly, even the high quality ones are really, really hard to find one she can have and in the long run it is WAY cheaper to home cook for her. I had a consult with Sabine and Tillie is on a simple diet that I make every week along with the vitamins and supplements Sabine put her on to make sure her diet is complete. It isn't for everyone, BUT it is for us! Tillie is healthier and I feel so good knowing I am doing what is best for her!
> If you really think it is a food allergy try to get her tested. otherwise it can be a long, frustrating process full of unknowns trying to figure out WHAT they are allergic to! in the meantime I highly recomend checking out Sabine's website!!


I'm not trying to hijack this thread but Panda has developed (over the last 2 weeks) the same type of little sores that are super itchy. These have come out of nowhere - her food hasn't changed, no different treats.... Can a food allergy develop out of the blue? She eats Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Chicken - could they have changed something in their processing that would cause this? I've ended up giving her 1/2 of a Benadryl the last couple of evenings just so she can get some sleep....


----------



## maplegrovecindy (May 28, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who responded! Tammy, what kind of test did your vet do determine Tillie's allergies? I took Princess to the vet today and they did a CBC and Organ Functions profile blood tests. They came back clear with the exception of slightly elevated lymphocytes which, in the vet's opinion, may point to food allergy. Since Princess has been on a chicken based food since weaning, she recommended trying a different food with a different protein. I was given a pile of computer printouts of different food options, including California Natural, Wellness, Dick van Patten's Natural Balance (I had to go online to see if it is the same Dick van Patten from the old TV show 'Eight is Enough' and it is, which seems kinda weird), Innova, and EVO. Needless to say, I am overwhelmed. I plan on searching online tonight for info about these foods. Vet said if the food change does not help, she will do further testing such as an ultrasound to see if there is an abnormality in Princess' esophagus which could be causing the vomiting. I wonder if I have done the right thing in doing all this testing (I've spent $500 plus in the past 6 wks--ouch!) when maybe I should have just tried changing foods on my own. 

Nancy, thanks for your input on canned. It makes sense to me that the wet food would be easier on their little tummies. 

Thanks, also, Dave for reminding me about Sabine and what she has to offer. I think that would be a wonderful long term solution but, in the meantime, I need to find a non-chicken food to feed starting tomorrow.


----------



## maplegrovecindy (May 28, 2011)

I am wondering do lots of Hav owners feed canned as opposed to dry kibble? 

I have never thought of feeding canned solely. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

maplegrovecindy said:


> Thanks to all of you who responded! Tammy, what kind of test did your vet do determine Tillie's allergies? I took Princess to the vet today and they did a CBC and Organ Functions profile blood tests. They came back clear with the exception of slightly elevated lymphocytes which, in the vet's opinion, may point to food allergy. Since Princess has been on a chicken based food since weaning, she recommended trying a different food with a different protein. I was given a pile of computer printouts of different food options, including California Natural, Wellness, Dick van Patten's Natural Balance (I had to go online to see if it is the same Dick van Patten from the old TV show 'Eight is Enough' and it is, which seems kinda weird), Innova, and EVO. Needless to say, I am overwhelmed. I plan on searching online tonight for info about these foods. Vet said if the food change does not help, she will do further testing such as an ultrasound to see if there is an abnormality in Princess' esophagus which could be causing the vomiting. I wonder if I have done the right thing in doing all this testing (I've spent $500 plus in the past 6 wks--ouch!) when maybe I should have just tried changing foods on my own.
> 
> Nancy, thanks for your input on canned. It makes sense to me that the wet food would be easier on their little tummies.
> 
> Thanks, also, Dave for reminding me about Sabine and what she has to offer. I think that would be a wonderful long term solution but, in the meantime, I need to find a non-chicken food to feed starting tomorrow.


 Cindy, you would best forget about all the vet literature. No offence but you could never expect to make head nor tales about all that. Sabine has a systematic approach to this. Vets GENERALLY KNOW SQUAT ABOUT THIS. Give Sabine an email and tell her this and decide from there. Her only thing right now might be time. Her dog is not doing well so she might not be available immediately. But she will tell you what to do in the mean time. Tell her I sent you. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

waybrook said:


> I'm not trying to hijack this thread but Panda has developed (over the last 2 weeks) the same type of little sores that are super itchy. These have come out of nowhere - her food hasn't changed, no different treats.... Can a food allergy develop out of the blue? She eats Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Chicken - could they have changed something in their processing that would cause this? I've ended up giving her 1/2 of a Benadryl the last couple of evenings just so she can get some sleep....


yeah Donna. you really should check with the vet first to see what is causing this. Don't assume it's the same thing. There are numerous causes of allergies besides foods unfortunately. but yes, dogs can suddenly develope an allergy to food that they have been eating for quite awhile. That's why its best to start feeding the basic protein sources such as chicken fish beef . And if they develop an allergy then move to the more exotic sources of protein such as venison duck emu. whatever.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

maplegrovecindy said:


> Thanks to all of you who responded! Tammy, what kind of test did your vet do determine Tillie's allergies? I took Princess to the vet today and they did a CBC and Organ Functions profile blood tests. They came back clear with the exception of slightly elevated lymphocytes which, in the vet's opinion, may point to food allergy. Since Princess has been on a chicken based food since weaning, she recommended trying a different food with a different protein. I was given a pile of computer printouts of different food options, including California Natural, Wellness, Dick van Patten's Natural Balance (I had to go online to see if it is the same Dick van Patten from the old TV show 'Eight is Enough' and it is, which seems kinda weird), Innova, and EVO. Needless to say, I am overwhelmed. I plan on searching online tonight for info about these foods. Vet said if the food change does not help, she will do further testing such as an ultrasound to see if there is an abnormality in Princess' esophagus which could be causing the vomiting. I wonder if I have done the right thing in doing all this testing (I've spent $500 plus in the past 6 wks--ouch!) when maybe I should have just tried changing foods on my own.
> 
> Nancy, thanks for your input on canned. It makes sense to me that the wet food would be easier on their little tummies.
> 
> Thanks, also, Dave for reminding me about Sabine and what she has to offer. I think that would be a wonderful long term solution but, in the meantime, I need to find a non-chicken food to feed starting tomorrow.


oh yeah forgot to mention. Sabine has told me on many occasions that vet tests are not always accurate either. She gets many cases where the owner was told the dog was allergic to chicken ,when actually it wasn't . not sure but this vet seems to be assuming that chicken is the culprit , it could be something else in the food.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

maplegrovecindy said:


> I am wondering do lots of Hav owners feed canned as opposed to dry kibble?
> 
> I have never thought of feeding canned solely.
> 
> Any thoughts?


not many of us. But it's much better than kibble. It took awhile but I finally found my two part article . Geeze the search feature on this forum sucks LOL here's some reading.

canned versus kibble two parts part one http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9003&highlight=versus

part two http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9004&highlight=versus


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I will hunt down her testing paper work and let you know what tests were done.
As for the pustules, they actually didn't bother Tillie at all, she never itched at them, but they sure did bother ME!!  vet estimated that she probably had over 100 of them when I took her in, they had been increasing over a 3 week period...
With Tillie, she had been on Taste of the Wild, which a high quality kibble, but for some reason the allergens built up in her system and just could not tolerate them anymore and her body started trying to "push them out" of her system, thus the pustules... she sees a very good "natural" vet and he is actually the one who started me homecooking and then I adjusted a few things after getting my consult with Sabine.
All of the dog foods seem so overwhelming, sometimes it is so hard to know what is best for our babies!! good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## maplegrovecindy (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind advice! 

I sent an email to Sabine.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

maplegrovecindy said:


> Thank you for all the kind advice!
> 
> I sent an email to Sabine.


Yeah ,please be patient. I just received an email. Her dog just died. Very sudden, as of yesterday she didn't know for sure what it was. The vet was thinking cancer. So today, all she said was that she had to put him down. I feel terrible, he was still young.


----------



## maplegrovecindy (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions, everyone! I've requested a consult from Sabine and look forward to her advice. In the meantime, Princess is doing well transitioning to what I believe to be a good-quality LID lamb and rice food. I'm giving her kibble plus canned, about 50/50.

So, in the meantime, I have a couple of questions for those of you out there who feed canned or home-cooked.

First, is it okay to feed ONLY canned, as in with no kibble mixed in? I understand that canned food is more nutritious than dry kibble. When I asked the pet food store employee, she said that it's highly unusual to feed a dog canned without mixing it with kibble. She said that's mostly for cats. 

Second, when Princess ate kibble only her face/beard remained nice and clean and odor free. Now that she is eating a moist food, she has quite an aroma of dog food about her face. I tried wiping her face with a damp paper towel, even added a bit of soap and wiped/rinsed again. That didn't make much of a difference. I tried using an unscented wet baby wipe and that didn't help either. I can't imagine putting her in the sink to wash her beard after each meal. That would be a little much even for me! Besides, I can never wash her face in the sink without getting her neck/chest and feet wet so it basically turns into a full blown bath. I was even wondering if there is a better shaped bowl to feed her out of that might help? Hair on her ears and beard hasn't ever been cut (she's 10 months now) so even her ears get in her bowl and smell nice and lamb-y!

Tammy, you mentioned that you home cook for Tillie. I am interested in learning to home cook for Princess and will wait for Sabine's advice about that. The part I can't get past is cooking "strange" meats as princess is probably allegic to chicken so we cut that out of her diet for now. How does it go with cooking the other meats you use for sources of protein? I guess I am wondering about the "gross" factor here...I mean how do you get lamb or duck to cook? Yikes--this is why I could never let my furbaby eat raw. No offense to raw food supporters out there. It's my problem!

Hope I haven't gotten off topic too much. Thanks to all of you for your help. I've gotten more valuable information from forum members than from my vet and breeder combined. You guys are awesome!!! :thumb:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My blind dog eats wet food only, he stick his whole nose in it resulting in food being left all in his beard, face, and sometimes ears, I have an old stocking cut at both ends I put on his head resulting in a snood effect, it works somewhat. I keep a bottle of spray rinseless shampoo and spray after hes eaten then wipe it out with a warm washcloth, then brush it out, It just takes a few minutes once you get it down and saves facewiping on couches and carpets.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I too am very squimish about raw, gross meat! LOL heck I avoid anything that might even remotely resemble a real ANIMAL! 
I am super 'lucky' in that Tillie is not allergic to, or have a senstivity to BEEF! wahooooo! soooooo... when Sabine sent me the questionaire to fill out, there are at least 3 'levels' of home made to select from ranging from easy to complicated... I obviously picked 'easy'!! As a result she might have a few more supplements (beef liver POWDER, bone meal, etc...) but I don't have to deal with anything yucky! Since I knew this wasn't a limited time but a life time I would be cooking, I needed and wanted it to be as simple as possible! I have 2 young children and I work so I don't have much time!!
Like I said, I am lucky, every 5 weeks I make up her veggie purree per Sabine's nutritional plan. Then once a week I fry up 18 oz of ground hamburger meat (like we would use for tacos! LOL) and add in the already purreed veggies. For home cooked, I know I got off easy!  I also bake, puree and portion out sweet potatoes, but I don't do that on a schedule as I just make it when she is out (like today). Once you've been doing it for awhile it gets easier and you find 'short cuts' (like me only doing veggies every 5 weeks!) and make your own system that works for you and your life style!
hope that helps!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

maplegrovecindy said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, everyone! I've requested a consult from Sabine and look forward to her advice. In the meantime, Princess is doing well transitioning to what I believe to be a good-quality LID lamb and rice food. I'm giving her kibble plus canned, about 50/50.
> 
> So, in the meantime, I have a couple of questions for those of you out there who feed canned or home-cooked.
> 
> ...


good questions Cindy. Lots of people feed canned only. I am one of them. Home cooked is better., so once you find out about it from Sabine, you decide. Try putting the canned food on a plate and stack it as high as possible so that her beard can't get it in as much. Yep , sometimes a washcloth is a must. LOL. Sabine will explain all the options. Good for you for doing the best you can to help your furbaby.


----------

